

3-rotor Enigma machine being auctioned by Christie's London - jonhendry
http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/lot_details.aspx?from=salesummary&intObjectID=5370959&sid=423008f2-c7e6-4143-900f-54b5eb76c471

======
rdl
For a personal collection and actual use, rather than spending $80-150k for a
German wartime Enigma, I'd probably be more likely to buy a Swiss model.

The Swiss NEMA is basically an updated version of the Enigma, and is about
$3-5k. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEMA_(machine)> \-- plus they were not
actually used except for training, so they should be in much better mechanical
condition.

(I'd still love to own a 4-rotor naval enigma myself someday, but they're rare
enough that even if $100k weren't significant to me, I would still feel it
should be treated as a rare historical artifact and not used)

